# Location, location, location



## Anthropos (Feb 23, 2012)

Have any of you made any major relocations after your divorce? I am trying to decide where I will go after completing grad school this coming December. I am currently staying w/ my parents in the Midwest near the university I'm attending. It was supposed to be temporary for the 1.5 years it would take for me to get my masters degree while my XH maintained our household on the West coast (he filed for the divorce while I was away @ school & we don't have kids). 

Anyway, so all my belongings, XH, and close friends are on the West coast. I feel suffocated here in the Midwest, but this is where my family lives. I could get a job fairly easily in either location. So I'm trying to decide if I want to move back to my friends and likeminded people on the West coast, get my own place here in the Midwest near my family, or move somewhere else completely new, perhaps another country. Regardless of what I choose, I have to retrieve my belongings from the West coast at some point.

I'm just not sure which is more important, normalcy among friends, family contact, or a fresh start w/ new adventures. I'm 32 and was w/ my ex for 13 years. I just don't want to settle down again anytime soon, I feel like so much time has been lost already. Any suggestions or advice from your own experiences?


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

If I didn't have children I would be headed for a coast. I wouldn't even care which one! Fresh start would be incredible.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

i had to move back to Canada with a 18 month old autistic child. He stayed on a work visa in the US to be with his *****. I had to organize the entire move. I came back to no job and i had to go back to previous career choice after i left real estate so i could move to US for him to take better position. I could not stay in the US because i was dependent on his visa and i could not get one myself.

So if you dont have kids finish school and see where a new job takes you. The world is yours


----------

